# fog lights?



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Does anybody know where to find a fog light (passenger) for a 91 SE?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

junk yards: www.car-part.com

or dealer: www.courtesyparts.com

the new lens and reflector is about $25 from the dealer.. if the black housing is cracked, you'll need to replace the whole thing though.


----------

